
Show HN: AutoMute – Automatically mute your MacBook when you get to school/work - Lorenzo45
https://github.com/Lorenzo45/AutoMute
======
Lorenzo45
Feedback is much appreciated if you have any! Especially since this is my
first time open sourcing software and putting my code out in the wild.

